# NCEES Practice Exams (HVAC)



## gomeybear (Jun 28, 2018)

Hello all,

I've signed up for the October 2018 PE HVAC Exam and would like to know if anyone might know how to find older NCEES HVAC practice Exams?  I've bought the most recent NCEES practice exam  but would like to have others to work problems out of.   If anyone can recommend any other HVAC problems book to try and work through that be great as well.  I've solved the 6 minute solutions book and Mechanical HVAC Refrigeration Exam from Lindberg so I'm just looking for some more problems to solve.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Slay the P.E. (Jun 29, 2018)

gomeybear said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've signed up for the October 2018 PE HVAC Exam and would like to know if anyone might know how to find older NCEES HVAC practice Exams?  I've bought the most recent NCEES practice exam  but would like to have others to work problems out of.   If anyone can recommend any other HVAC problems book to try and work through that be great as well.  I've solved the 6 minute solutions book and Mechanical HVAC Refrigeration Exam from Lindberg so I'm just looking for some more problems to solve.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike,

Check out this thread for a few free, good problems:


----------



## Slay the P.E. (Jun 30, 2018)

gomeybear said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've signed up for the October 2018 PE HVAC Exam and would like to know if anyone might know how to find older NCEES HVAC practice Exams?  I've bought the most recent NCEES practice exam  but would like to have others to work problems out of.   If anyone can recommend any other HVAC problems book to try and work through that be great as well.  I've solved the 6 minute solutions book and Mechanical HVAC Refrigeration Exam from Lindberg so I'm just looking for some more problems to solve.
> 
> ...


Mike, we have an ebook with 40+ problems on psychometrics and HVAC system calcs. Go here to download a free sample: https://www.slaythepe.com/hvacr-psychrometrics.html


----------

